# If You Have Read This Read Again



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Another thing that needs to be addressed by the powers in Washington. Seems to have been a very illegal move by the anointed one. :eyeroll: :******:

http://www.teapartytribune.com/2011/06/23/dream-act-obama-passes-amnesty-by-executive-order/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Too good to let the lazy miss it ShineRunner.  This president has violated the constitution often, and has no respect for it or for this country. If we get him for another four years we are done for. What's he going to do next, sell off California to the Chinese to pay our debt to them?



> Last Friday, with no fanfare, no press coverage, and with every effort made to hide his actions from the American people, President Obama snuck through the spirit of the DREAM Act via an ICE memo.
> 
> Opposed by a majority of the American people and twice defeated in Congress, the DREAM Act grants amnesty to any illegal alien residing in the United States if s/he agrees to enlist in the U.S. military or enter college.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> What's he going to do next, sell off California to the Chinese to pay our debt to them?


Might not be a bad idea! :thumb: Get rid of a lot of left wingers, not to mention my ex lives out there. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Give the good guys a few days to move out. The rest will stay because they want/do not believe it is coming! :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many people don't want to believe how bad things are getting. I got this email that listed "first president to" and gave a list of things like all the czars Obama has, and the unconstitutional things he has done. I didn't run it through snoops, and perhaps should have checked it over better. Anyway, one of the guys who was on here years ago and very conservative chewed me rear for posting it on fishingbuddy. He is still ticked about the high fence issue, and so angry that he is sticking up for Obama to get even with me. What a mentality. He is willing to let Obama slide just because of a get even attitude. I don't know what was wrong. 
Hey, I'll take the chance of posting it here and let you guys critique it. Tear it apart, but remember I didn't write it. I know my liberal friends on here will not be as hard as my conservatives who hate my guts over the high fence. I would really like a perspective on this, so confirm or shoot it down is great and not personal.



> by Rich Carroll
> 
> Mr. Hope and Change wants to create a nation humbled; humiliated, casting-aside capitalism and individual freedoms for one where we the people are government controlled. This would be a system that genuflects mediocrity, steals personal aspiration and opportunity, and punishes those who strive to succeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Reminds me of Michelle's $500 sneakers.
In fact the Obamas remind me of superstars that flaunt their money and position.
Except in their case there's no talent involved,,,just blind luck, our money,,, and an ignorant American electorate.


----------

